# Western plow advice. Straight vs MVP



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

I have a 2020 ram 2500 Crew Cab 6.4 gas. I got the truck to safely haul dump trailer and excavation equipment. However I want to put a plow on it as another avenue to make money during winter. 

I am between a 8 ft western pro plus. Used plow but truck side equipment would be new. $4200 installed. 

The second option is a 8.5 western MVP (used but immaculate shape) installed for about $5800. 


Curious if i can handle residential with a crew cab and which plow would work better for my needs? Looking for some experienced guys to offer feedback.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Get the Vee plow.
&
Your truck will plow most drives with ease.
If The truck is a 4x4?


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> Get the Vee plow.
> &
> Your truck will plow most drives with ease.
> If The truck is a 4x4?


Yes truck is 4x4 for sure.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I 2nd the vee plow...you'll regret a straight blade


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I will also agree, get the "V".


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks for the quick feedback. Yeah I guess in the grand scheme of things the extra $1600 is not all that much money.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I’m gonna go against the grain here and say get the V-Plow. 

Call me crazy, but I’m pretty sure pure straight blades went the way of the Dodo.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Western1 said:


> Nevermind


No, please go ahead.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty sure they still sell straight blades. I would consider a expandable before a vplow. Just some thoughts. I grew up with straight blades. Much less to go wrong and if only doing drives not a big deal. What’s average snowfall for OP?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Western1 said:


> Pretty sure they still sell straight blades. I would consider a expandable before a vplow. Just some thoughts. I grew up with straight blades. Much less to go wrong and if only doing drives not a big deal. What's average snowfall for OP?


I had an expandable plow. Great plow, saved a lot of time. I just never saw the draw of buying a straight plow. I mean, they do what their intended to do, plow snow. So there you go.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Many threads regarding this question.....this one is relatively recent and should provide some good info

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/straight-vs-v-plow-for-long-driveway.177124/


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Western1 said:


> Pretty sure they still sell straight blades. I would consider a expandable before a vplow. Just some thoughts. I grew up with straight blades. Much less to go wrong and if only doing drives not a big deal. What's average snowfall for OP?


Located in Hudson Valley New York. We get about 52 snow events a year with average snow fall of 22-24 inches.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

sbaer2 said:


> Located in Hudson Valley New York. We get about 52 snow events a year with average snow fall of 22-24 inches.


Wait, is that right? Or is there a typo in there? 52 events and 22-24" per year? Sorry, sounds strange.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> Wait, is that right? Or is there a typo in there? 52 events and 22-24" per year? Sorry, sounds strange.


Maybe he meant 22-24" per storm so the annual snowfall would be around 1,100" per year....


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

es


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

WIPensFan said:


> Wait, is that right? Or is there a typo in there? 52 events and 22-24" per year? Sorry, sounds strange.


we get about 2 feet of snow per year with around 32** events year.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

sbaer2 said:


> we get about 2 feet of snow per year with around 32** events year.


Ok. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I had an MVP for about 15 years; just personal plowing (large country driveways). 

Only used the V position maybe two times.

the real benefit is using the scoop mode because it really lets you control where the snow ends up. Had wings, which helpss even more.

they are also great for stacking, and even pushing back piles. Easier to do in scoop mode. My old straight blade would just flatten out trying to push back heavy piles (vs cutting into them with the v plow)


----------



## gmdog2 (Aug 17, 2017)

I have the same truck and motor. I have had boss and Western as of recent. I think both r great plows, however I like the way western connects as far as driving in to blade and then make a couple connections, all set to go.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

V plow over a straight blade 100%.

Expandable over a v plow 100%.


----------

